# New England folk - Screamin' Green (clone) group buy



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Moving this conversation to its own thread, I wanted to see if anyone from New England area would like to get in on a possible group buy from Valley Green for their Screamin Green clone. Two locations in CT and MA carry this stuff, and I have contacts at both that I can work with on pricing. Per 50lb bag they go for $20, but hoping to get better pricing if a few of us want to get in. Let me know your name and how many bags you might want.

I'll start the list

1) saidtheblueknight - 8 bags
2) uts - 4 bags
3) massgrass - 8 bags
4)
5)


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

saidtheblueknight said:


> Moving this conversation to its own thread, I wanted to see if anyone from New England area would like to get in on a possible group buy from Valley Green for their Screamin Green clone. Two locations in CT and MA carry this stuff, and I have contacts at both that I can work with on pricing. Per 50lb bag they go for $20, but hoping to get better pricing if a few of us want to get in. Let me know your name and how many bags you might want.
> 
> I'll start the list
> 
> ...


That's an awesome picture. :lol:

I paid $16 / bag when I bought 10 bags.

Good luck.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Yup, still the only one I got until I can get my hands on this gold stuff too.

That's a decent discount, and when you think about it a pretty damn good price for a 50lb of fertilizer. Are you still looking to get some eventually? I figure the more people we get, the better price.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm in for atleast 4 bags.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

It's over 90 miles away for me. I'd like to get in on it but the travel is just too far


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm interested, but kinda far for me too.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> It's over 90 miles away for me. I'd like to get in on it but the travel is just too far





massgrass said:


> I'm interested, but kinda far for me too.


I plan on going there with my truck, so I can get a bunch of it. I live in central mass, so if you want to get it directly from me and pay me back then that's fine.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I appreciate that, but even Springfield is a 2h drive for me.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

massgrass said:


> I appreciate that, but even Springfield is a 2h drive for me.


It would be Hopkinton area not all the way to Springfileld.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Hopkinton is about an hour away, I could probably do that. I would tentatively get 8 bags if they were $20 or better.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I actually live 10 mins away from the plainville branch so I can help pick up and coordinate anyone in CT. I also work down near new haven so I can help the southern end of CT area.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

uts said:


> I actually live 10 mins away from the plainville branch so I can help pick up and coordinate anyone in CT. I also work down near new haven so I can help the southern end of CT area.


If you wanna try to get a quote from that branch I think would be helpful, it doesn't really matter from where. But I think we should all try to get it from the same spot instead of splitting up. I imagine the bigger the purchase we can make, the more discount we could get.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

saidtheblueknight said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > I actually live 10 mins away from the plainville branch so I can help pick up and coordinate anyone in CT. I also work down near new haven so I can help the southern end of CT area.
> ...


Sure man. Il give them a call on monday and let everyone know. Will start with a pellet.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

uts said:


> saidtheblueknight said:
> 
> 
> > uts said:
> ...


How many are in a pallet?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Usually a ton so 40 bags. Might have a different size but Il see what pricing they can give.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Talked a while back and was quoted $16 per bag if we get a pellet which will be 40 bags. It's not available at the plainville branch. Only at the MA branch. Il call there and ask them as well in a bit.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

uts said:


> Talked a while back and was quoted $16 per bag if we get a pellet which will be 40 bags. It's not available at the plainville branch. Only at the MA branch. Il call there and ask them as well in a bit.


What's not available at Plainville? A pallet or individual bags, or both? Back when they used to have the Hamden location, they had it there in bags. I was told it was made by Andre and Sons. I never tired it, though, since I was buying up the last couple of bags of Screamin' Green at that time, while they were switching over to this product.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Green said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > Talked a while back and was quoted $16 per bag if we get a pellet which will be 40 bags. It's not available at the plainville branch. Only at the MA branch. Il call there and ask them as well in a bit.
> ...


Didnt have any bags at that location.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So talked at the holyoke MA branch and if we get 20 bags we can get it for $16 a bag, if we get 40 bags we can get it for $14.5 a bag.

It's pretty decent pricing.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Not bad, we have at least 20 bags so far


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd get 4-6 bags, but not at the Holyoke MA branch. Not going to drive 100 miles each way to save $20.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Unfortunately I don't think any other one carry this stuff. And I was hoping to get it and bring it back up to central mass/metro west for another person so it would be closer.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I think one person picking it up will be ideal and then everyone can coordinate a place and time from there.

I feel there is a lot more interest in the MA area then CT.

If @saidtheblueknight can do central MA, boston shouldn't be too far away.

I can help anyone in CT.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Picked up five bags in Holyoke yesterday for $17/ea


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

MassHole said:


> Picked up for be bags in Holyoke yesterday for $17/ea


How many did you get? Is the $17 price because of volume or are they doing discounts in the winter since it's a slow time for growing?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

uts said:


> I can help anyone in CT.


I would have been interested, but I already decided a while back what I'm using over the coming months. That said, I might buy one bag of it when I go to Plainville in the Spring...the normal price is not bad if you're just buying one.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

saidtheblueknight said:


> Moving this conversation to its own thread, I wanted to see if anyone from New England area would like to get in on a possible group buy from Valley Green for their Screamin Green clone. Two locations in CT and MA carry this stuff, and I have contacts at both that I can work with on pricing. Per 50lb bag they go for $20, but hoping to get better pricing if a few of us want to get in. Let me know your name and how many bags you might want.
> 
> I'll start the list
> 
> ...


Depends how far from Stamford to pick up but i will take 5 bags


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Kissfromnick said:


> saidtheblueknight said:
> 
> 
> > Moving this conversation to its own thread, I wanted to see if anyone from New England area would like to get in on a possible group buy from Valley Green for their Screamin Green clone. Two locations in CT and MA carry this stuff, and I have contacts at both that I can work with on pricing. Per 50lb bag they go for $20, but hoping to get better pricing if a few of us want to get in. Let me know your name and how many bags you might want.
> ...


I come down to new haven once a week if that works for you.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

saidtheblueknight said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up for be bags in Holyoke yesterday for $17/ea
> ...


Five.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Was trying to remember where this stuff was from. The group buy never happened, but it's still on my radar.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

massgrass said:


> Was trying to remember where this stuff was from. The group buy never happened, but it's still on my radar.


If a group buy does materialize, I'd be down for several bags (6-8).


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

What's the deal with this stuff? Is it stellar fert or something? I live near the Valley Green in Wilmington.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

It is mostly a mix of biosolids and slow release (XCU - polymer-coated, sulfur-coated) urea. I got 5 bags from the Wilmington Valley Green last month, they charged me $30 per bag (plus tax). Not sure it's worth it.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's the label:


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

$30/bag? That's outta my interests.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah, even the 50# bag of urea that I paid $18.49 for last year is $25.69 this year.

That being said, $30 per bag isn't terrible. That's $5.88 per pound of nitrogen, where Bay State would be $2.19 if it can still be had for $3.50.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

All fertilizer prices are increasing this year, in general, due to raw materials and transport.

In order to have a "3" as the P number, this fert has to have quite a bit of biosolid in it...probably 2/3 to 3/4 of the bag if there wasn't any Phosphate added (but there is some, so it's probably 35-50% biosolid in the bag). Milorganite alone is going for $15 for 32 lbs, which would be be $24 for 50 lbs. That's probably where a lot of the price is coming from. Remember the biosolid "shortage" and price increases last year. But coated urea has also gone up in price, as has Potassium.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

is this better than what out there in big box store?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

After doing a lot of research, there are better products in the $30 range. The amount of potassium and phosphate is minimal in this.

A bag of SOP is all you need since it's all the same potassium.

If someone is looking at a slow release nitrogen source I have looked at Lebanon fertilizers MESA and methex40 products. I'm planning to get several bags and mix with SOP for my apps.

If anyone is interested I would be happy to join forces!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jackallis said:


> is this better than what out there in big box store?


Depends...

Most of what's in there is coated urea and biosolid. You can buy both at a big box store, separately, and apply them or make your own mixes. It won't be exactly the same, but it'll be maybe 85-90% similar.



uts said:


> After doing a lot of research, there are better products in the $30 range. The amount of potassium and phosphate is minimal in this.
> 
> A bag of SOP is all you need since it's all the same potassium.
> 
> ...


Yeah, these types of fert like the VG above or SG are really for maintenance, and primarily Nitrogen.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Agreed, if you see the potassium is from MOP. I'm not saying its bad but you can get a 50lb bag of fairway grade SOP for $35, less for the regular stuff. Almost 50% of the N is from fast release source such as AS and urea. Small amount if slow release N from biosolid.

I'm not a big biosolid user. I would try baystate but that's more for adding OM than anything. Im thinking if doing a heavy spring app next year by getting a pallet.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I also got several bags of SOP from Valley Green, SGN 220, for $35 each plus tax last month. The fairway grade (SGN 150) was about $43 or so. Where are you getting the fairway grade SOP for $35?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

desirous said:


> I also got several bags of SOP from Valley Green, SGN 220, for $35 each plus tax last month. The fairway grade (SGN 150) was about $43 or so. Where are you getting the fairway grade SOP for $35?


I got these last year but got 12 bags. Prices are higher this year so that maybe it. It would help if the NE peeps buy together. We could get landscaper pricing which is about 33% lower. Il call in and check to see what they have and for how much.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

uts said:


> I got these last year but got 12 bags. Prices are higher this year so that maybe it. It would help if the NE peeps buy together. We could get landscaper pricing which is about 33% lower. Il call in and check to see what they have and for how much.


Interesting, didn't know that kind of discounting was possible.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

uts said:


> desirous said:
> 
> 
> > I also got several bags of SOP from Valley Green, SGN 220, for $35 each plus tax last month. The fairway grade (SGN 150) was about $43 or so. Where are you getting the fairway grade SOP for $35?
> ...


If you can knock $10 off a bag, I'd gladly participate.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

massgrass said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > I got these last year but got 12 bags. Prices are higher this year so that maybe it. It would help if the NE peeps buy together. We could get landscaper pricing which is about 33% lower. Il call in and check to see what they have and for how much.
> ...


I bought almost 35 bags of different stuff so they gave me better pricing but yeah pallet pricing is much better. I remember Carbon X was a $25 group buy and retailed for a few times that.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

thin_concrete said:


> If you can knock $10 off a bag, I'd gladly participate.


I was more interested in the 220sgn this time since I think it performed equally. Also @kay7711226 is also interested in getting the 225 one. How many bags are you looking for?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

uts said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > If you can knock $10 off a bag, I'd gladly participate.
> ...


I'm doing a heavy overseed this fall (it may as well be a new lawn in some sections) so I'm in for 6-8, maybe 10 bags. I'll use what I can this fall and store the rest in a climate controlled section of the house until next spring.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

uts said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > If you can knock $10 off a bag, I'd gladly participate.
> ...


I'm doing a heavy overseed this fall (it may as well be a new lawn in some sections) so I'm in for 6-8, maybe 10 bags. I'll use what I can this fall and store the rest in a climate controlled section of the house until next spring. The front reno I did last fall will need some care too.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So this is open to everyone guys.

SOP 0-0-50 SGN 220 (ish) 
Price: around 28 (I think, I need to confirm after I get the count)

Count: 
@kay7711226 6 bags
@thin_concrete 6-10 bags
@uts 6 bags

Il keep adding to the list if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

thin_concrete said:


> I'm doing a heavy overseed this fall (it may as well be a new lawn in some sections) so I'm in for 6-8, maybe 10 bags. I'll use what I can this fall and store the rest in a climate controlled section of the house until next spring. The front reno I did last fall will need some care too.


You probably know, but...Fall isn't really the best time to go heavy on Potassium. Not only is the potential for leaching higher over Winter, but it can increase snow mold damage on new grass the following Spring. Not to mention you would typically only apply 2 lbs of the product per month (1 lb of Potassium). But hey, if you have an acre, you need close to 2 bags per app, so you'll probably make good use of it.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Green said:


> thin_concrete said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing a heavy overseed this fall (it may as well be a new lawn in some sections) so I'm in for 6-8, maybe 10 bags. I'll use what I can this fall and store the rest in a climate controlled section of the house until next spring. The front reno I did last fall will need some care too.
> ...


And that's it - I'm sitting on just under an acre of yard space, so I think I can make it work. I am aware of the leaching and dealt with snow mold in the front after last year's reno, so I'm trying to plan both short and long term. I'll probably be closer to 6 bags instead of 10.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@thin_concrete, makes sense.

----------------------
By the way, just so everyone reading these last few posts quickly is aware, the product @uts is talking about and which thin_concrete and others want is 0-0-50 SOP, and not the original product (Screamin Clone) in the thread title.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

uts said:


> So this is open to everyone guys.
> 
> SOP 0-0-50 SGN 220 (ish)
> Price: around 28 (I think, I need to confirm after I get the count)
> ...


After thinking about it, for purposes of an accurate count, please put me down for 6 bags. Thanks for doing this, @uts .


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm all set on SOP for the year, but fyi - it was $20.65/bag at crop production services (nutrien ag in broad brook) earlier this year vs $32.25 that valley green was trying to get.


----------

